# tree looks burnt



## treedoc.mikes (Jul 13, 2001)

We recently had to remove one of our customers trees here in eastern Oregon. The tree was a maple and it was approx. 35yrs old. The tree had been very healthy and had no signs of bugs. It died within three years and the maple next to it is doing the same. The leaves do not fall off the tree as they die and the bark on the twigs that are dead look black with burn. The entire tree looked burnt that we removed. Both of these trees are in a city park and are well maintained. Any info you can offer will be helpful. Thanx.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jul 14, 2001)

Most likely cause is Verticillium wilt, a fairly common maple disease. There is no cure. Avoid the problem by keeping trees healthy with proper pruning and reduce water stress. Replant infected areas with resistant species.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 14, 2001)

Vert can be determined by peeling the bark and looking for staining.

It is a soil born fungus. Soils brought in from old farms are known to have it because feild weeds are also hosts.


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 19, 2001)

Sounds like fireblight but I didn't think it affected maples?


----------

